# Per supp apologetics in Erhman v Wallace



## MarquezsDg (Feb 17, 2012)

So I was watching Erhman v Wallace this afternoon and was surprised to see that mr Wallace used alot of words like we are relatively certain of the the original autographs said. It really looked like he has a very evidentilist approach to showing we can trust the new testament. If so then is it really wrong to do apologetics from an evidential view like WLC?To those that are better at presupp. We're u disappointed that Wallace took this approach ? How would a presupp have approached this? I also have dr white v Erhman but I really can't tell the difference between how both men dealt with mr Erhman. Any input from a presupp stand point ? Thanks guys God bless.


----------

